# where has this product gone???



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

MicroPak Micro Fiber Cleaner & Revitalizer 16 oz (9172)

bought it a while ago but i've run out now.

cheers


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9172


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

cheers... couldnt see it anywhere..


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

How do you rate it? Take it it's good as you're buying more! Have you tried any others?
I've only tried the CG one so far. :thumb:


----------

